# Spiele-Entwicklung: Projekt B.C. sucht Mitarbeiter



## LondoMolari (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo liebe Tutorials-Community 

Wer hat nicht schon einmal daran Gedacht, ein Videospiel selbst zu Entwickeln? Oder zumindest zu verbessern, seine Ideen einzubringen?

Die Spiele von heute lassen sich aber nicht mehr alleine programmieren. Ein qualifiziertes Team ist nötig, und Entwicklungszeit.

Doch wo findet man Gleichgesinnte? Qualifizierte noch dazu?

Hier 

Das Projekt B.C. sucht noch Mitarbeiter!

- einen 2D-Designer für Menus, Titelbild, Texturen, ...

- einen 3D-Designer für Pflanzen, Charaktere, ...

- einen Psychologen, Verhaltensforscher für den Konzeptbereich

- einen Sound-Spezialisten


*Unser Team* besteht bisher aus zwei 3D-Designern, zwei Programmierern, einem Sound/Speech Mitarbeiter, zwei Geisteswissenschaftler die am Konzept mitarbeiten - insgesammt vier Personen.

*Das Spiel* spielt ca. 3000 v.C., eines der Hauptzentren wird Babylon sein. Es geht um die suche nach dem Glück.
Dieses "Glück" wird mit philosophischen und theologischen "Rezepten" (Utilitarismus, Hedonismus, Buddhismus, ...) in das Spiel bzw. die Handlung implementiert. 

*Die Handlung* spielt natürlich um die Gegebenheiten der Zeit, das "Glück" bzw. die Suche gliedert sich zeitlos ein 

*Die Historie* wird sorgfältig Recherchiert und nicht verfälscht.

*Das Genre* lässt sich wohl mit einem nicht linearen 3D Adventure mit RPG-Elementen beschreiben.

*Weitere Infos*, wenn auch ältere und noch recht "überfüllte", findet Ihr im Projekt B.C. Forum 

*Die Entwicklung* steht noch fasst ganz am Anfang, zwar ist schon einige Arbeit eingeflossen, aber in hinblick auf ein solches Projekt... 

*Die Bezahlung* besteht aus Ruhm und Ehre, so gehen wir erstmal an die Sache ran )


Projekt. B.C. erste Screenshots und Infos:

http://www.gamekultur.de/gamekult_forum/wbboard/thread.php?threadid=165&sid=


Bei Interesse einfach im Forum melden

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Londo


----------



## Blümchen (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich denke das was du suchst das ist hier besser aufgehoben:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum36

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## LondoMolari (3. Juli 2005)

aha, ja stimmt 

Vielen Dank!

Könnte vielleicht ein Webmaster den Beitrag dahin verschieben? 

Vielen Dank auch für die Mühe 

Grüße

Londo


----------



## Pianoman (4. Juli 2005)

Hi.
Mit dem Namen könntet Ihr aber Probleme bekommen... Lionhead/Peter Molyneux entwickeln derzeit ein Steinzeit-3D-Adventure mit dem Namen B.C.
Das Projekt ist zwar meines Wissens vorübergehend auf Eis gelegt, ich glaube trotzdem nicht, daß sie den Namen einfach so hergeben werden.

Wäre doch schade wenn Euer Projekt wegen Namensstreitigkeiten eingeht, die Screenshots schauen nämlich sehr gut aus 
lg...


----------



## Ellie (4. Juli 2005)

Moin,

unter jobs aber nur bezahlte Angebote, das hier ist ja ehrenamtlich.

Viel Spaß!

LG,
Ellie


----------



## LondoMolari (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo 

Wenn das andere Forum nur bezahlte Angebote aufnimmt, dann wäre es sehr nett, wenn mein Anliegen hier verweilen dürfte 

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit dem Namen B.C.
Eigentlich ist das nur mal der Projektname, aber ich hatte mich schon sehr damit angefreundet.

Freut mich sehr, dass euch die Screens schonmal gefallen. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass das Gameplay auch sehr gut wird. Es arbeiten zwei Geisteswissenschaftler am Konzept, ein Theologe und ein Philosoph, einen Psychologen suchen wir noch   

Ein 3D-Designer der gut Menschen, Tiere, Pflanzen, etc. erstellen kann, wäre und gerade ganz wichtig. Ein weiterer 3D-Designer würde sicherlich auch nicht schaden.

Ich selbst fange gerade an Hörbücher zu Produzieren, daher kann ich eine gute Sprachvertonung bereitstellen.
Allerdings bin ich weder Musiker, noch kann ich wirklich gezielt gute Soundeffekte erstellen. Das benötige ich für meine Hörbücher nicht, sind ja keine Hörspiele.

Also, bei Interesse, einfach mal melden. Das ist kein stressiges Projekt. Wir sind alle berufstätig und machen es aus Spass an der Sache.

Dadurch können wir vielleicht ein Spiel kreieren, welches vom Gehalt her  besser ist, als was kommerzielle Studios sich leisten bzw. riskieren können.

Grüße

Londo


----------

